# Honda hra214?



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I picked up a honda hra214 I believe from one of my customers. What do I need to do to get it running? It ran last summer and has been sitting. Is there anything big or just a simple tune up? It looks solid and the deck is in great shape. It has a bbc on it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

If its been setting for a while, (was this under water perhaps?)
Drain the gas, replace the air filter, new plug won't hurt. And of course the carb may be gummed up, I'd then do a carb rebuild on it.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Should I take it in for the carb? I've never done one and might screw it up. btw, what oil weight should I use? I have 5w 30 right now.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Well questions never hurt. You might can ask em for a quick go through of doing it, if you have a camera, wouldn't hurt to take pictures along the way to have a reference to go by. But these carbs are usually simple. 5w-30 is fine, the end of that says 30, this means its a 30 weight at operating temp, 5w is basically its cold weight. Though multi viscs do shear (get out of grade) when subjected to high temps. So I'd change it out after a few hours for a more robust straight hd-30 or synthetic 5 or 10w-30, synthetics don't shear easy.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

bugman said:


> Well questions never hurt. You might can ask em for a quick go through of doing it, if you have a camera, wouldn't hurt to take pictures along the way to have a reference to go by. But these carbs are usually simple. 5w-30 is fine, the end of that says 30, this means its a 30 weight at operating temp, 5w is basically its cold weight. Though multi viscs do shear (get out of grade) when subjected to high temps. So I'd change it out after a few hours for a more robust straight hd-30 or synthetic 5 or 10w-30, synthetics don't shear easy.


I went to honda's website and found the manual for it. The model is a hr214sxa. I looked and it said to use 10w 40. Tomorrow I'm going to try to start it and if not it's going to the dealer across the lake. He's the CLOSEST dealer! Weird huh? New orleans has NO dealers for their mowers and most sell but don't fix gxvs and the gcvs are throw aways.


----------



## JMiles (Oct 6, 2009)

I need help in understanding how to align the cam in a Honda HRA214 mower - any advice


----------

